# HD Tivo Release Date?



## Jason (Aug 8, 2002)

Does anyone have any information about when the High-Def TIVO is going to be released?

What about the specs for the system...have they been announced yet?


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Jason all I heard was 4th Quarter this year.....I want to find out too....Im waiting before switching out my dish and receiver in order to get the HD Tivo.....Id also like to know the price if anyone has heard of that as well..


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/030109/sfth080_1.html
This should answer as many of your questions as anyone knows for sure.


----------

